# A Gift for Deb FaeryBee from Indigo..



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!!! Indi went on a little trip a few weeks ago and he went to see our Miss Deb.. Indi was so happy to have got to sit on Deb's shoulder and spend time with her boys...
Indi wanted to make Deb a Christmas Card I didn't know Indi could do photoshop he is better than me.. Anyway here is your gift from Indigo to Miss Deb..

Indigo made a Christmas card for our Miss Deb....


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

That’s very cute 

You are lucky Indi is a computer expert 

My flock is computer illiterate so Marry Christmas without card


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Clever Indi. He looks right at home there on Deb's shoulder.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

chirper said:


> That's very cute
> 
> You are lucky Indi is a computer expert
> 
> My flock is computer illiterate so Marry Christmas without card


Thank you Chriper...I sure have one clever bird..



Kate C said:


> Clever Indi. He looks right at home there on Deb's shoulder.


Thank you Kate. Yes Indi does look comfortable on Debs shoulder doesn't he... Indi looks really proud...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a sweet card Indi has made for Deb, Lyn! 

He looks very pleased to be sitting with the legendary Miss Deb 

Indi, dear, you're very good at Photoshop! :clap:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My goodness, what a wonderful christmas present it would be to have Indigo come visit. Lucky you Deb! A beautiful card indeed


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> What a sweet card Indi has made for Deb, Lyn!
> 
> He looks very pleased to be sitting with the legendary Miss Deb
> 
> Indi, dear, you're very good at Photoshop! :clap:


Thank you Gi Gi. Indi sure does he is so pleased with himself..



justmoira said:


> My goodness, what a wonderful christmas present it would be to have Indigo come visit. Lucky you Deb! A beautiful card indeed


Thank you Moira... I think that Indi would come and visit everyone he knows all over the world Indi would have to have a huge credit card though...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's very nice,Lyn! Indi is very talented!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a wonderful job you've done with this beautiful gift, Indi! :hug:

You are such a special, clever and talented and handsome fellow I feel particularly honored to have this Christmas Card from you. 

All the FaeryBee Flock, Kylie and I wish you the very Merriest Christmas and a Wonderful New Year!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> That's very nice,Lyn! Indi is very talented!


Thank you Gaby...



FaeryBee said:


> *What a wonderful job you've done with this beautiful gift, Indi! :hug:
> 
> You are such a special, clever and talented and handsome fellow I feel particularly honored to have this Christmas Card from you.
> 
> All the FaeryBee Flock, Kylie and I wish you the very Merriest Christmas and a Wonderful New Year!*


Indi says Your Welcome Deb... He was only to happy to make you a special Christmas card all the was from Australia... Indi wishes you a happy Christmas and also to your FaeryBee flock plus Kylie


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

All I have to say is...AWWW...and I'm a bit jealous
If Indi ever came to visit the JediHouse...he'd be staying and marrying Gisele


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> All I have to say is...AWWW...and I'm a bit jealous
> If Indi ever came to visit the JediHouse...he'd be staying and marrying Gisele


Ha Ha. I think i better keep a good eye on my little guy... We don't want Indi doing anything naughty!!!:laughing::laughing: But i am sure Indi would love to come and spend time at the JediHouse with Uncle Nick...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*That is a Beautiful card/gift, and so skillfully accomplished by the talented Indi!*


----------

